# Den Fisch haken, aber wie?



## Salmando (9. Oktober 2005)

Tag Leute,

ich lese hier schon ne ganze Weile mit und hab jetzt auch mal eine Frage.
Ich bin noch totaler Anfänger, was man an meiner Frage ja sehen kann. Ich hab grad meinen Schein gemacht und war paar mal am Rhein sowie am Main angeln. Immer an stellen mit ganz geringer Ströhmung.
Ich habe bis jetzt erst zwei Rotaugen und eine Brasse gefangen. Ich weiss aber, dass es weitaus mehr sein könnte, wenn ich nur richtig mit den Bissen umgehen könnte, denn davon hatte ich echt viele.
Die Brasse (mit Mais und Futterkorb gefangen)z.B. hat sich selbst gehakt und war halt auf einmal bei mir im Kescher |kopfkrat
Die Rotaugen hab ich genauso gefangen nur ohne den Futterkorb.
Ich frag mich, was der Fisch mit dem Köder macht, wenn er einen Widerstand bemerkt. Soll ich anschlagen wenn sich die Rutenspitze bewegt? Man hat mir mal gesagt, der Fisch darf überhaupt keinen Widerstand merken und ich soll den Schnurfangbügen ganz aufmachen und den Fisch richtig Schur abziehen lassen und DANN ERST anschlagen. Aber das geht doch bei Gewässern mit Ströhmung garnicht #d
Und dann noch die Sache mit dem Wurm:
Auf Wurm und Maden hatte ich auch schon tausende Bisse, aber ich hab das gefühl ich Fütter nur die Fische damit. Bisse ohne Ende an der Rute, wenn ich anschlage is nix dran, warte ich einfach ab dann is irgendwann, nach langem rumgezupfe und Tanz der Rutenspritze, der Haken leer.
Den Wurm hab ich auf nem 6er Wurmaken 2-3 mal aufgespießt und den Mais auf einem 8er Maishaken.
Wäre schön, wenn ich hier paar gute Tipps bekommen könnte, ich bin echt am verzweifeln wenn ich an die vielen entgangenen Fische denke:c


Danke schonmal!

Gruß, Salmando


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Hallo Salmando, 
erklären lässt sich das nicht besonders gut, hört sich blöd an.. aber das hat man einfach im Gefühl.. und dieses Gefühl muss man sich wohl oder übel erarbeiten. 

Ich mach das so: 

Wenn es an der Rute "zupft", dann nehme ich sie auf und halte sie in Richtung Fisch (ohne dabei großartig rumzuwackeln), anschließend nehm ich die Schnur zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger - an der Schnur merkt man dann die "Zupfer" sehr deutlich und kann blitzschnell den Anhieb setzen... Aber eine gewisse "Fehlbissquote" ist beim angeln im Fluss normal...


----------



## Salmando (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Erst mal danke für die Antwort

Also darf der Fisch ruhig den Widerstand der gespannten Schnur und des Bleies merken?
Kannst Du mir evtl sagen wie ich den Wurm und die Maden besser anködere, damit sie nicht immer nur "geklaut" werden?


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

hi, 
also den Wurm ziehe ich mit einer Ködernadel aufs Vorfach und schiebe ihn dann über den Haken: 






Ob´s dem Fisch was ausmacht wenn er widerstand spürt? Keine Ahnung  aber für gewöhnlich zupfen die ja nicht nur einmal und sind dann weg sondern machen das solange bis der Köder weg ist


----------



## EgoZocker (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Franz hat es schon erwähnt:  konnte es am Anfang auch nicht glauben, aber man sammelt so seine Erfahrung und springt nicht mehr bei jedem Zupfer der Rutenspitze auf, sondern wartet erst mal ab, ist nämlich nicht selten ein Fisch der den Köder nur "testet" oder zufällig mit der Schwanzfloss berührt.
Wie sieht denn deine Montage mit Futterkorb aus? Der Fisch sollte nämlich, wie schon vin dir erwähnt, keinen allzu großen Widerstand spüren, sprich es sollte genug Pufferung zwischen dem Futterkorb und dem Haken sein. Ich verwende im Main die Schlaufenmontage und die klappt 1A #6 
Habe mal ein Bild der Montage angehängt, hoffe du kannst was damit anfangen.


----------



## Salmando (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Tjo dann werd ich mir mal ne Ködernadel besorgen. Allerdings sieht der Wurm etwas armseelig aus oder irr ich mich? Könnte man doch glatt übersehen. Wie fängig ist denn diese Methode. Bei mir wars halt immer ein Bündel Wurm, bei dem der Fisch an allen Ecken und enden ziehen konnte.

Noch ne Frage:

Hab wie gesagt angefangen mit Futterkorb zu angeln, ohne mir das erklären zu lassen. KA ob ich das richtig mache.
Ich ziehe erst den Futterkorb auf die Hauptschnur, dann ein Laufblei, gestoppt durch ein kleines Schrotblei. Dann kommt der Wirbel, in den der Haken mit 50cm Vorfach eingehakt ist. Ist das so korrekt? Kann ja sein, dass ichs verkehrt mache und deshalb die Bisse nicht verwerten kann.


----------



## Salmando (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Erst ma riesigen Dank für die nette Hilfe.

Also ich hab mir jetzt ne Nadel besorgt. Am Wochenende geh ich wieder an den Main und werd mal den Wurm wie auf dem Bild anködern. Mal schauen was wird.
Werde mir mühe geben, mir schnell das richtige Gefühl für den Biss anzueignen obwohl ich da irgendwie bedenken habe

"Ich kanns nämlich auch nicht glauben" |supergri

Noch ne Frage zu dem Bild mit der Montage:

Wie entstehen diese Schlaufen? Die kleinen und die Große, wo der Futterkorb drinhängt? Wird die Schnur doppelt genommen und dann in einem gewissen Abstand einfach Knoten rein?? So sieht das jedenfalls aus ;+
Hab auch gesehen, dass ich mir neue Futterkörbe besorgen muss, weil meine werden auf die Hauptschnur gezogen wie Laufbleie. Is wohl für die Montage nicht geeignet |evil:


----------



## Fischdödl (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Ich habe bei dir das gefühl das vieles gar kein Biss ist bei dir |kopfkrat Ich kenne den Main nicht,aber ich denke mal da ist es nicht anders wie am Rhein.Da wackelt natürlich die Spitze schon mal was öfters.Manchmal ruckelt das Blei ein Stück weiter,es schwimmt irgendein Dreck durch die Schnur,oder wenn ein Schiff vorbei kommt,dann schlage ich gar nicht erst an.Denn dann geht die Spitze auch wie verrückt durch den Sog.Sieht genau aus wie ein Biss.
Bei Weißfischen brauch ich im Rhein gar nicht groß anschlagen.Wenn die beißen sind sie auch meißtens dran :m Was den Futterkorb betrifft würde ich mir an deiner Stelle erstmal bei deinem Dealer ein sogenanntes Feeder-Rig(schreibt man das jetzt so |kopfkrat)holen,dann kannst du in etwa sehen wie das ausschaut #6


----------



## Stefan21j (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Hallöle,

Erstmal grundsätzlich...alle haben klein angefangen... Meine ersten Versuche gingen auch jämmerlich in die Hose! Zum Glück hatte ich nen  "großen" Freund der mir immer geholfen hat. Auch jetzt habe ich noch fragen und am besten Helfen da immer Freunde vor Ort! Hier im Board kommen so viele Leute aus allen Gegenden Deutschlands....vielleicht findest du ja jemanden der mal mit dir mit geht und dir am Wasser erklärt, was du anders machen solltest bzw könntest! 

So dann zu deinen Fragen.... Also ich denke die leichten Zupfer und Weg ist alles...kommt grad im Rhein oft vor, könnten auch Krabben sein. Die Viecher sind wirklich ätzend. Also nicht wundern wenn der Köder weg ist, du aber nichts dran hast. Passiert mir auch ständig.

Zur Futterkorbkonstruktion:
Da ich mit der Feederrute auch oft mit Körbchen angle, weiss ich das es da viele Tausend verschiedene Konstruktionen für gibt. Welche Vor und Nachteile jede hat *schulter zuck* keine Ahnung habe lange nicht alles probiert.
Aber grundsätzlich wenn ich lese das deine "Körbchen" auf die Hauptschnur aufgezogen werden und du zusätzlich noch Blei dran hast, denke ich das du eher Futetrspiralen nutzt! Ich persönlich finde sie für ein Fliessgewässer absolut unbrauchbar. 
Meine Futterkorbkonstruktion ist eigentlich relativ einfach. Hauptschnur, Ein Wirbel aufziehen, Gummiperle und dann den Wirbel zum Vorfach. Die Gummiperle schützt den Knoten gegen den Aufprall beim Wurf. Und den Zweiten Wirbel nehm ich einfach um ohne umzubauen auf verschiedene Strömungen bzw verschieden schwere Futterkörbe umstellen zu können.

Erklären ist leider nicht mein Ding aber bei Fragen immer her damit!

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Versuchs auch mal mit kleineren Haken, ein 10er reicht für Mais dicke aus, und ein 8er für Würmer, wen man nicht gerade die "fette Wurmoma" dran hängen hat.


----------



## Salmando (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Wow, jetzt hagelt es Infos!

Danke erst ma!

Also das mit den Krabben, da hätt ich auch von alleine drauf kommen können #q 
Ich glaube das könnte hinkommen. Und es sieht wohl echt so aus, dass ich Futterspriralen habe und keine Körbe :c Das muss man ja erst mal alles wissen... Werd mir sofort das richtige Material besorgen

Naja und kleinere Haken werd ich auch mal testen. Danke auch für den Tipp. Was kann einem eigentlich so alles im Main an die Angel gehen, wenn man einen Wurm auf Grund liegen hat? Oder besser: Was ist am wahrscheinlichsten und was eher weniger. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass da unten das Ein oder Andere rumschwimmt, wofür ein 10er Haken zu klein ist.Bin halt noch Anfänger und hab mehr Fragen als Antworten........noch


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Das ist eben mit das Schöne am Angeln, dass man vorher nicht (immer) weiss welcher Fisch in welcher Größe beissen wird )

Auf Wurm können Dir sämtliche Friedfische in jeder Größe gehen:
Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Schleien, Brassen, Karauschen, Barben, Döbel, etc..

Ausserdem natürlich auch Aale, Waller, ich hab auch schon einen Hecht und diverse Zander mal auf Wurm gefangen.

Das wichtigste wenn ein großer Fisch beisst:
Dass Deine Bremse richtig auf die Schnurstärke/Montage/Rute eingestelt ist, so dass der Fisch Schnur nehmen kann, wenn er groß genug ist.

Dann kann man mit entsprechender Übung und Zeit auch an relativ feinem Gerät große Fische ausdrillen.

Wenn Dir da natürlich ein 2m - Waller einsteigt ist auch Schluss mit lustich, den wirst Du mit feinem Gerät nicht kriegen)

Ich würde es an Deiner Stelle, wenn Du zuerst mal Rotaugen/Brassen/Barben fangen willst, auch mal ein Madenbündel statt Wurm versuchen (auch 8er oder 10er Haken).

Oder mit diversen Käse/Wurstsorten (speziell auf Barben/Döbel).

Wenn es die Strömung und Tiefe zulässt, kannst Du ja auch mit der (Feststell)Pose angeln, das ist für Anfänger oft einfacher, da man da den Biss besser sehen und verfolgen kann.

Und letztlich ist es einfach so (wie auch FFranz und die anderen gepostet haben):
Übung macht den Meister!

Was glaubst Du wohl wie viele Fishe ich zu Beginn meiner Angelzeit "vergeigt" habe - und wie viele ich auch heute noch nicht erwische oder "verschlage!

Aber auch das macht ja den Reiz beim angeln aus, dass man den Fisch "überlisten" muss.


----------



## Stefan21j (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch das macht ja den Reiz beim angeln aus, dass man den Fisch "überlisten" muss.


 
Oder der Fisch halt dich


----------



## Fischdödl (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Mit den Haken ist wirklich so ne Sache.Ich war auch letztens Feedern im Rhein mit 10er Haken und bekam kaum Bisse.12 er drauf gemacht und die Post ging ab :m


----------



## Salmando (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

ok das waren nun viele gute Infos. Danke an alle |wavey:

Ich schreib nächsten Montag mal, was am Wochenende so passiert ist. Werde erst mal die gleiche Stelle aufsuchen, an der ich bisher war. Verkehrt kanns da nicht sein, hab ja schon was gefangen.

Bis denne

Gruß, Salmando

edit: Eine Frage noch. Wenn ich mit zwei Feederruten mit Mais und Wurm angle, ist es dann sinnvoll mit ner Futterschleuder noch paar Hände voll Mais rauszudonnern? Wie gesagt ist geringe bis garkeine Ströhmung an der Stelle...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Bei geringer oder gar keiner Strömung brauchst Du eigentlich auch keinen Futterkorb.
Da kannst Du ganz normal anfüttern.
Futterkrob dient ja dazu das Futter gerade in der Strömung in Hakennähe platzieren zu können.

Ohne Futterkorb hast Du dann eine leichtere/feinere Montage, was dann auch vielleicht wieder eher den einen oder anderen Fisch mehr bringen kann.


----------



## EgoZocker (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Wie schon erwähnt, dient der Feederkorb dazu, das Futter in Hakennähe zu halten. Deshalb eignet sich das Feedern vor allem bei großer Strömung und bei Fischen mit hoher Distanz. Sollte die Futter stelle nicht zu weit vom Ufer entfernt liegen, dann kannst du ruhig zu der klassischen Methode mit Laufblei greifen. Ich bevorzuge eher das Feedern, ist aber wirklich Geschmackssache :m


----------



## Stefan21j (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das auch bei stillen Gewässern Der Futterkorb hilft... Also ein Bündel Maden auftreiben bringt bzw brachte mir bis her lange nicht soviel wie Maden am Futterkorb. Vielleicht war es ja ZUfall... aber ich hab den Futterkorb immer dran. Und er sagt ja auch fast keine Strömung. Also schaden kann es nicht denk ich mal. Fast keine Strömung heisst bei uns am Rhein das 70gr Futterkörbe liegen bleiben :m


----------



## Salmando (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Tjo also bin am Main gewesen...
Allerdings wars nicht so doll wie ich gedacht hab |rolleyes
War scheisskalt weil ich nachts da war und es richtig stürmisch war.
Aber egal!

Folgendes hab ich verbessert b.z.w. verändert:

Ich hab erst mal kleinere Haken genommen. Irgendjemand sagte was von 12er Haken. Da hab ich wenigstens mal 10er genommen.
Ergebnis: Bisse ohne Ende, der Fisch sicher gehakt und alles winzige Viecher :q Also da war nix dabei, was sich gelohnt hätte es mitzunehmen. Teilweise hab ich beim einholen der Rute nicht mal einen Widerstand gemerkt und den Kescher hab ich schon garnicht gebraucht. Der wurde nicht mal nass...

Dann hab ich auf der zweiten Rute den Wurm drangeködert mit meiner neuen, tollen Ködernadel, wie ich es auf dem Bild gesehen habe. Funktioniert ganz gut. Allerdings hatte ich jetzt, wo ich vorher einen Biss nach dem  anderen hatte, keinen einzigen Biss. Der Wurm wurde nicht mal angerührt und dem entsprechend halt dann auch nicht "geklaut" wies sonst immer der Fall war.

Zu den Feeder Rigs oder wie die heissen, die ich mir im Angelladen besorgen sollte:
Keiner hat gewusst, was ich wollte. Und deshalb konnte mir im Laden die Dinger auch nicht besorgen. Hab dann also mal die Futterspriralen weggetan und richtige Körbe genommen. Das ganze mit einer Montage, die ich mir stattdessen dann im Angelladen hab "andrehen lassen"
Also ein Plastikröhrchen, was auf die Hauptschnur gezogen wird. Mit nem Haken zum einhängen des Futterkorbs. Im Futterkorb dann auch gleich 60g Blei enthalten. Naja damit hab ich halt die vielen Bisse gehabt von dem "Kleingetier". Rotaugen ohne ende und alle winzig klein


----------



## bissfieber (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

hi,...
wenn du mti worm angels dann must immer etwas warten bis du anschlägt, weil der wurm so groß ist und der fisch den erst mal in maul bekommen muss. Ich würde an deine Stelle immer nur mit made oder halt meis angeln, da bekommste den fisch schneller. Und meistens schlägt sich der fisch dann auch von alleine an. Du merkst ja wenn einer dran hängt.
Viel Glück weiterhin!!!#6


----------



## alex4 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

Zum Anködern der Made: 
Die Made hat einen sogenannten Arsch. Durch den muss der Haken durch! Der Arsch der Made ist der Teil, wo die zwei schwarzen Punkte sind, nicht durch die Spitze stechen!!! Auch nicht zu weit in den Arsch stechen, weil die Made sonst auch ausläuft oder ausgezutscht wird, und dann ist sie total zwecklos!
Petri Heil Alex #h


----------



## enschroi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Den Fisch haken, aber wie?*

ääääääääähhhhhhhhmmmmmmmm salmando!
wenn die ruten spitze nur leicht ruckt dann ist es nicht schlimm dann kannst du dir zimlich sicher sein dass es ein kleiner fisch ist und er sich durch dein blei schon selbst gehakt hat. Aber wenn es ein guten ruck gibt dann würde ich schnell anschlagen!
UND EINS RATE ICH DIR: KAUF DIR EINE FREILAUFROLLE ODER MACH DIE BREMSE LOCKER!
PETRI HEIL


----------

